# Hello from Africa



## MartinK (May 29, 2014)

Hi all... I've been a member since forever and have not been very active as much of the forum is very US centric (no problem with a US forum being US centric)... But I have really enjoyed various threads over the years. I've recently bought a new hull that was built in South Africa, but along American lines of a flats/bay hybrid. I will now be a more diligent Microskiff member. So a formal hello from me... Looking forward to more engagement.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

welcome Martin. post up some photos of your skiff.


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

Yes photos will be fun to see. Of Skiff and your catch.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Welcome -- I agree with the above! Always fun to see different skiffs and different species.


----------



## MartinK (May 29, 2014)

Thanks guys. Here she is... Quite old pics. Will post some current pics when I get time.


----------



## MartinK (May 29, 2014)

Oh crap... That went spectacularly wrong!!! Sorry for the multiples (Okay... fixed it)


----------



## Boatright (May 18, 2021)

Welcome! Nice boat looks very similar to a Carolina Skiff here in the US. Do you fish fresh water or salt?


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

What's that on the port side next to the trolling motor?


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

I can’t wait to see some pics from your part of the world


----------



## MartinK (May 29, 2014)

NealXB2003 said:


> What's that on the port side next to the trolling motor?


That was a foot switch that I had built for the motor. It was a simple affair with a 20A latching automotive foot switch wired direct between battery and motor. It was quite cool because if you pressed on one side, it would act as a momentary switch, and the other side, it would latch. This was an inadvertent aspect of the design, but it worked a treat. Problem was that the switch was noisy, so I went on to build a new 2 pedal switch with momentary and latching micro switches on each pedal controlling a relay in the motor housing. That was built in Aluminium and PE plastic. I still have it. I replaced the entire motor with a foot controlled Watersnake, but I miss the old setup. It was simple and effective.


----------



## MartinK (May 29, 2014)

spc7669 said:


> I can’t wait to see some pics from your part of the world


Thanks... Will be happy to oblige. I recently changed laptops and many of my fishing/boating pics are still on my old kerosene fired Samsung but I need to retrieve them and buy some more Cloud storage... Google is on my case about it being almost full.


----------



## MartinK (May 29, 2014)

Boatright said:


> Welcome! Nice boat looks very similar to a Carolina Skiff here in the US. Do you fish fresh water or salt?


I've never had Mojo in the salt... I'm 500 miles from the ocean, so all my use with her has been fresh water. That being said, I have very limited experience with fresh water species. I go and chase bass because that's all I know, and it suits my style of fishing artificials. My real passion though is salt fishing... Mostly in Mozambique.


----------



## MartinK (May 29, 2014)

In terms of species, I am hopeless with freshwater variety... It's bass, bass and bass. For me the angling is more about time on the water. Though I did have a fantastic tigerfish trip to a beautiful dam in Mozambique two years ago. We were about to do a follow up trip last year and they closed the borders due to the pandemic. Tigers are an amazing species to target... The ferocity of the hit is just jaw dropping. The fight doesn't last long, they run out of stamina quickly, but that hit!!!!


----------



## Boatright (May 18, 2021)

Nice fish. Its great to here stories and see pictures from places I will probably never get to visit!


----------



## MartinK (May 29, 2014)

Boatright said:


> Nice fish. Its great to here stories and see pictures from places I will probably never get to visit!


Likewise... I have dreams about catching a Rooster... Dunno if that will ever happen tho


----------

